# confused about 2:35:1 screen



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Does a person have to have a anamorphic lens to use a 2.35 size screen?And what are the benefits of this shape?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey RB,

Your better off asking this particualr question in the anamorphic section.....
Here is the link:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/anamorphic-projection/


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Anamorphic Projection.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

record_breaker said:


> Does a person have to have a anamorphic lens to use a 2.35 size screen?And what are the benefits of this shape?


You can fill a 2.35:1 screen by just zooming the lens on the projector...But you will have to change the zoom and the focus and the positioning for all the other aspect ratio's..

One of the advantages of the anamorphic lens with a constant image height screen is that you don't have to change any of these settings for most AR's..
The 2.35:1 image fills the screen, and the other AR's remain at the same height, with black bars at the sides..
But the main advantage is that you are getting full pixel mapping with the 2.35:1 image, unlike the zooming method..

I hope that helps to clear things up for you..


----------



## record_breaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Prof. said:


> You can fill a 2.35:1 screen by just zooming the lens on the projector...But you will have to change the zoom and the focus and the positioning for all the other aspect ratio's..
> 
> One of the advantages of the anamorphic lens with a constant image height screen is that you don't have to change any of these settings for most AR's..
> The 2.35:1 image fills the screen, and the other AR's remain at the same height, with black bars at the sides..
> ...


OK see if I understand this I can build a screen specifically for athe 2:35:1 image and use my Zoom to fill up the screen vertically but I'll lose a little picture on the width?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

record_breaker said:


> OK see if I understand this I can build a screen specifically for athe 2:35:1 image and use my Zoom to fill up the screen vertically but I'll lose a little picture on the width?


When you zoom onto a Scope screen, your width will remain full, but you will lose 25% (approx) of the vertical rez due to the black bars that you are now projecting off the top and bottom. Another thing to consider is that as you zoom, your pixels become larger in both H and V directions, where using an anamorphic lens only expands the pixels horizintally... 

The anamorphic Lens allows you to use 100% of the panel, so full vertical rez all the time...

Mark


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

But you need a dedicated video processor to allow this?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

atledreier said:


> But you need a dedicated video processor to allow this?


No. Many projectors manufactures are now allowing the needed scaling to be done from simple Plug and Play systems. Some of these are SONY, BenQ and JVC...

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> No. Many projectors manufactures are now allowing the needed scaling to be done from simple Plug and Play systems. Some of these are SONY, BenQ and JVC...
> 
> Mark


And Optoma...my next choice!


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> And Optoma...my next choice!


And I am tossing between the SONY VW60 or the BenqW5000.

So long as it can do 1080/24 and scale for CIH, nothing else really matters...

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If I was getting a 1080p, I would get the W5000...
I beleive it has a higher lumen output than the VW60..and I've been very impressed with my little Benq projector...hasn't missed a beat in nearly two years!..

Unfortunately the lower priced 720p Benq is now an LCD..and I want to stay with DLP..hence the Optoma for my next projector....


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

If I got the benq route, I will end paying the same for the Benq W5000 as I paid for my HS3 in 2003 - Same price but 600 more vertical pixels 

Mark


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Prof, which model Optoma are you considering for your next projector?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike, I'm looking a the HD65...It's only 720p, but I'm not ready for BR yet, so that will keep me going until I'm setup for HD..

I've heard some very good reports about it and evidently is preferred over the HD70..which was an excellent projector also..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Mike, I'm looking a the HD65...It's only 720p, but I'm not ready for BR yet, so that will keep me going until I'm setup for HD..
> 
> I've heard some very good reports about it and evidently is preferred over the HD70..which was an excellent projector also..


Really, only wanting to run with a 720? Prof, you have an upscaling SD player - The Samsung HD960? 

I am looking at replacing my HD 950 with the new OPPO. This SD player/upscaler does the V-Stretch that my Samsung does, but much better video quality as it will pass PLUGE etc as well as played DVD-A and SACD and, get this, has 7.1 analogue outs... 

It is said that they will also release a BD player with the all the same features as this player - hmm should I wait?

I do have HD DVD via a lap top, but want a 1080 projector as I don't intend to purchase another projector for some time once I get what ever 1080 machine it is this time round. As I have said, I have narrowed it down to 2 with DLP being preffered...

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> Really, only wanting to run with a 720? Prof, you have an upscaling SD player - The Samsung HD960?


Mark, it's the HD860 I have..It only scales to 1080i..
At the moment I'm upscaling to 720p. from my 480p Benq..and it produces quite a reasonable image, so If I get a native 720p and the new Samsung 1080p7 upscaling player for about $170AUD..and then upscale to 1080p, I think I should get a very nice image...not quite true HD.. 



> I am looking at replacing my HD 950 with the new OPPO. This SD player/upscaler does the V-Stretch that my Samsung does, but much better video quality as it will pass PLUGE etc as well as played DVD-A and SACD and, get this, has 7.1 analogue outs...


Yes, I 've read the review and it sounds like a fantastic player, but at about $400 US, they will probably be asking for about $600 here...


> It is said that they will also release a BD player with the all the same features as this player - hmm should I wait?


That would be the perfect BD player for our setups..but again, I would imagine that it will be very pricey.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Mark, it's the HD860 I have..It only scales to 1080i..
> At the moment I'm upscaling to 720p. from my 480p Benq..and it produces quite a reasonable image, so If I get a native 720p and the new Samsung 1080p7 upscaling player for about $170AUD..and then upscale to 1080p, I think I should get a very nice image...not quite true HD..


But feeding a 1080i source into a 1080P display - won't the display just de-interlace? Given that the source and display match, wouldn't it be better? 

Don't get me wrong, I have been very impressed with 720 projectors, but having seen 1080's in action, and given the small price difference, it becomes a case of future proofing for me...



> Yes, I 've read the review and it sounds like a fantastic player, but at about $400 US, they will probably be asking for about $600 here...


It wouldn't want to be that much given the strength of our dollar right now...



> That would be the perfect BD player for our setups..but again, I would imagine that it will be very pricey.


Not always the case. In the past, the OPPO players have simply delivers stunning images, and they did not cost the earth. So here is hoping that they will continue to deliver that and support CIH...

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> But feeding a 1080i source into a 1080P display - won't the display just de-interlace? Given that the source and display match, wouldn't it be better?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have been very impressed with 720 projectors, but having seen 1080's in action, and given the small price difference, it becomes a case of future proofing for me...


Sorry Mark..I got a bit confused there...
The source (HD860) is set at 720p. which is fed to the 480p projector..The Benq accepts the signal very well..
It's not an ideal setup, but there is a definite improvement in SD DVD's..

Prices are coming down on 720p projectors and I can get the Optoma at the moment for about $1500.00
The 1080p projectors you're looking at are around the $3000.00 mark..




> It wouldn't want to be that much given the strength of our dollar right now...


I think it will be a case of exclusivity that will set the price..not the value of the dollar..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Sorry Mark..I got a bit confused there...
> The source (HD860) is set at 720p. which is fed to the 480p projector..The Benq accepts the signal very well..
> It's not an ideal setup, but there is a definite improvement in SD DVD's..


Agreed there...


> Prices are coming down on 720p projectors and I can get the Optoma at the moment for about $1500.00
> The 1080p projectors you're looking at are around the $3000.00 mark..


True, but I just don't want to have to try an off load yet another projector! I virtually gave one away the other day - simply becuase there is no re-sale value in these kinds electronics. So I will wait a bit longer, and get the one that will last me a fair while...I hope :daydream:

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> True, but I just don't want to have to try an off load yet another projector! I virtually gave one away the other day - simply becuase there is no re-sale value in these kinds electronics. So I will wait a bit longer, and get the one that will last me a fair while...I hope :daydream:
> 
> Mark


Well, I already know that my projector is going to be a throw away...Who's going to buy a 480p with about 1500hrs. on the bulb!!?..
It's not even worth putting in a new bulb to sell it..

Admittedly, the 1080p's should be the end of the evolution for some time..but just not in my budget at this time..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Admittedly, the 1080p's should be the end of the evolution for some time..but just not in my budget at this time..


And given that Christie has just recently released another 2K projector for D-Cinema, I am hoping 2K remains the standard for Home Theatre too. Realistically speaking, for HT to to change now, HDTV would also have to change it's specs - that would not be an easy task given that world wide bodies like SMPTE and the EBU would need to agree as well.

This in part is why I doubt that we will ever see native Scope projectors on the market...

Mark


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I would go with a lens ,because if your screen is anamorphic it limits you to that aspect ratio ,but if you have a lens or scale or zoom you lose the bars which is one of the reasons we go with scope screens.


----------

